# Cat Groomer



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Can you please recommend cheapest grooming and dental for my cats? Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cheapest is probably not the best

Why not google cat groomers i and then phone them and ask the price? That way you will have first hand uptodate prices,

Maiden


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Cheapest is probably not the best
> 
> Why not google cat groomers i and then phone them and ask the price? That way you will have first hand uptodate prices,
> 
> Maiden


Thanks.. I would also like to hear others experience regarding this. 

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I did a bit of research on this recently and, as recommended by my friend who uses this Groomer, found European Vets in Jumeirah 3, near Maria Bonita's, to be the most reasonably priced for cats. My friend has been using them for many years for her Persian.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I did a bit of research on this recently and, as recommended by my friend who uses this Groomer, found European Vets in Jumeirah 3, near Maria Bonita's, to be the most reasonably priced for cats. My friend has been using them for many years for her Persian.


Thanks.. I will call them and check  need to trimmed all my cats before my LO comes


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Energetic Panacea on Al Wasl road do grooming and they're very good.

Please go by the recommendation of others as cheap is defo not the best and there are some groomers you want to stay well away from as there have been reports of animal abuse at some - be as picky with this as you would looking for someone to care for your child.


----------

